# NYU- Tisch Grad Film Fall 08



## ediebeale (Nov 12, 2007)

I read through the awesome "NYU- Tisch Grad Film Interviews" & I'm hoping to start something similar for the applicants this year. I applied to UCLA & am unsure how much I need to tweak my personal statement. For starters, I've been under the impression that UCLA is more conservative than NYU. Any ideas??


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Dec 4, 2007)

I just finished applying to AFI and NYU for Directing.  Would any past applicants who applied to either of these programs, and got in, like to share their feelings about the proccess?


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 5, 2007)

Edie, I would disagree on the "UCLA is conservative" statement.

I'm not sure why, just that I do.  Richard Walter is a pretty wild guy...

Bandar, I strongly suggest you leave yourself flexible in March, with some money saved to fly cross country to interview for AFI.  Last year, they called me on Friday to invite me to an interview on Tuesday...flights were ridiculous, so I drove seven hours.


----------



## peaches (Jan 4, 2008)

hi all.  just joined... I applied to the tisch grad film program for next year, and I'm waiting to hear back about an interview.  Has anyone heard back?  I read the relevant thread from around this time last year, and it seems that they ended up contacting people in February, but I emailed admissions about it and they told me I would hear in early January.  Post with any news!


----------

